# Ideas needed for fitting front curtain



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I have bought some awning rail to put across the front window of my van so I can hang a thermal curtain - the pleated screens don't really keep out the heat.

I'd originally intended putting it between the pleated screens and the downward-jutting board that I've highlighted in pink in the photo. However, the board is about 4.5cm deep and the space is very narrow and I'm now thinking there won't be enough room to fiddle with getting the curtain into the rail. I think it might be hard enough if it was on the hab side of the marked board. Note, the silver curtain rail is, of course, horizontal so you can see that the board juts forward making access behind even more awkward. 

Are there any better ideas out there?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Jean, have you thought about an external silver screen?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, I have used one very, very occasionally in the past but because of my style of MHing (on aires or wilding, and solo, I prefer to be able to take off at a moment's notice without getting out of the van.

I've never had to, but I prefer to keep the option.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

OK, given that I'm stuck with my own idea....

I'm assuming the easiest way is to feed the curtain into the awning rail at the centre of the rail, fanning out to the sides. 

How do I open the rail to allow for entry into the channel; what do I use to part the edges and how much of an opening should I make?

Im hoping a little hacksaw will do for cutting the rail. What would I use for smoothing the sharp corners?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Why not use an internal silver screen then?

https://www.johnscross.co.uk/motorhome-internal-silver-thermal-screens.html


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> OK, given that I'm stuck with my own idea....
> 
> I'm assuming the easiest way is to feed the curtain into the awning rail at the centre of the rail, fanning out to the sides.
> 
> ...


Not sure about the urgency of this and hard to visualise the whole problem, but I'd happily have a look at it when I'm home in October.

In the interim, as to making an entry point in an awning rail, a little heat from a blowtorch and a pair of pliers could work to flare it open enough and leave no sharp edges, or grind open an entry point, a file or a Dremel type tool with the fine grinding attachment would work or just a fine file.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

peribro said:


> Why not use an internal silver screen then?
> 
> https://www.johnscross.co.uk/motorhome-internal-silver-thermal-screens.html


I find the internal thermal screens for window glass quite awkward to work with but was interested in the floor-length screens in your link (tho not in the price!) But it reminded me that I had previously bought heavy grade velcro so maybe I should just go with that, now that I've decided to use the rear-facing surface of the board. 


dghr272 said:


> Not sure about the urgency of this and hard to visualise the whole problem, but I'd happily have a look at it when I'm home in October.
> 
> In the interim, as to making an entry point in an awning rail, a little heat from a blowtorch and a pair of pliers could work to flare it open enough and leave no sharp edges, or grind open an entry point, a file or a Dremel type tool with the fine grinding attachment would work or just a fine file.
> 
> Terry


Had a laugh at the blowtorch Terry - definitely beyond my paygrade!!

That's very kind of you - unfortunately we're going to be swapping places as I'm on my way to Spain mid-Sep.


----------

